# Yervant's Page Gallery - Help Please



## Steve Gerrard (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi folks
Im having problems with Page Gallery and wondered if anyone could help  please?
Im designing my first album and the design looks great but when I  try to Make Pages it tells me the Actions required are missing from Photoshop  but I can see theyre all there.
Do I need to load  both versions? ie. ._MenuShortcuts.atn and MenuShortcuts.atn
If I try to load  ._MenuShortcuts.atn on my PC it says its not compatible with my version of  Photoshop (which is CS2) but I can load MenuShortcuts.atn without any  problems.
Any help would be greatly appreciated as I need to get the album  ordered in the next few days.
Many thanks
Steve


----------



## Steve Gerrard (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorted it! 

Although I'd loaded Yervant's Actions there were 2 more Page Gallery Actions that I missed. As soon as I loaded those everything started working as it should.

Steve


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Looks good!  Congrats!!

mike


----------

